# Construyendo un oscilador de Lakhovsky. (Bobina de Tesla de estado sólido modificado)



## AlejandroFernandez (May 26, 2017)

Hola a todos:
Soy nuevo en el foro y un novato en electronica.
He pensado poner esta información en otro espacio donde está la bobina de Tesla de estado sólido. No se si corresponde hacerlo en este sitio. Si es necesario lo muevo donde corresponda.

Este es un proyecto para construir un oscilador de Tesla - Lakhovsky de estado sólido que el ingeniero Mestriner Moreno diseñó y puso en dominio público. Yo reconociendo su gran valor lo he traducido al castellano (estaba en italiano) y lo estoy dando a conocer. Este dispositivo se usó en el tratamiento de enfermos crónicos especialmente pacientes de cáncer en 6 hospitales de París con gran éxito en los años 30 patrocinado por el gobierno francés. Inicialmente en plantas de geranios infectados con cancer. En Europa y America uno una respuesta arrasadora en el manejo de pacientes crónicos, antienvejecimiento y reumatología- Despues de la muerta de Lakhovsky en extrañas circunstancias en 1942, Quedaron varios de sus libros que ilustran su visión de la biología dependiente de radiofrecuencias y un tanto ajenos al lenguaje de la química. Las reacciones químicas a su vez son eventos electromagneticos que algun día se podrán controlar con frecuencias EM. Ya esta tecnología se aplica en Rusia especialmente. 


Según Lakhovsky:

La vida se forma en medio de radiaciones
Se mantiene con medio de radiaciones 
y se enferma debido a un insuficiente aporte de estas frecuencias.

Este trabaja está estrechamente relacionado con el del Dr. Fritz Albert Popp de Marburg-Alemania "Biophotons-The Light in our cells" Marco Bischop documenta extensamente esta relación e incluye el trabajo de Lakhovsky

 Desde la muerte de Lakhovsky en 1942 hasta hace muy poco la información sobre este tema eran consideraciones teoricas ya que nadie había visto una de sus máquinas funcionando. En el 2009, encontraron varios de estos dispositivos funcionando y les hicieron ingeniería inversa y pudieron sacar a la luz todos los detalles de su funcionamiento que publicaron en el libro "The Lakhovsky Multiple Wave Oscillator Secrets Revealed" Aquí se responden por fin todas las preguntas sobre su funcionamiento y construcción. Ya se encuentra en castellano.  Muchos investigadores en varios países replicaron el dispositivo original con exito. Han publicado un llamativo material en Youtube. Una pequeña pega consistía en la complejidad del circuito y el alto costo del sistema de chispa que impedía a muchos poder crear la máquina.


Posteriormente, el ingeniero Mestriner Moreno de Italia decidió simplificar esta labor y poner el alcance del público en general este circuito con componentes electrónicos comunes y de bajo costo. Liberó su trabajo al dominio público con el fin de que el mayor número de personas puedan construirlo.


Confío en que personas de este grupo se interesen y valoren la labor de estos hombres.


Yo estoy apoyando la labor del ingeniero Moreno y quiero mejorar el esquema electrico en un programa de licencia abierta para facilitar la creación del PCB y del trabajo de simulación.

Espero poder contactar personas interesadas de este importante foro y les agradezco la oportunidad de facilitarme este espacio.

Si no localizan el libro, me dicen y les envio el enlace.

Gracias por su atencion.


----------



## aquileslor (May 26, 2017)

Pasa el enlace al libro  y anda publicando  todos los detalles que tienes. Veremos de que se trata. He incursionado en el campo de la electromedicina tiempos ha. Gracias por comentar estos temas.


----------



## AlejandroFernandez (May 26, 2017)

Hola a todos:

Soy un novato y estoy en el proyecto de construir el circuito de un oscilador multionda de Lakhovsky. Es un dispositivo de estado sólido que emite una amplia variedad de armónicos de alta frecuencia (entre 750 MHz y 3 GigaHz) con el fin de recuperar las frecuencias propias de las celulas sanas. Fue usado en el decada de 1930 con gran exito en Francia y USA. En plantas, animales y seres humanos. Éste circuito fue diseñado por un ingeniero italiano. 

Pongo la lista aquí. 

IC PLL HEF4046			 
Driver MOS UCC37322   		 
Driver MOS UCC37321   		 
L200C (Regulador de voltaje)		 
11DQ10 Schottky 1.1A   100 V  
MOSFET IRFP530 Canal N 14A		 
Varistor K275 VDR				 
MUR1560 15A  600 V			 

Aquí va el archivo..


----------



## smoke (Jun 5, 2017)

Me da la impresión de que se trata de uno de los tantos mitos que circulan por internet, que se disfrazan de verdades científicas. Habría que investigar si alguien se ocupo de hacer un estudio detallado. 
El circuito no es mas complicado que cualquier fuente switching, y los componentes son similares. Saludos.


----------



## AlejandroFernandez (Jun 7, 2017)

Es entendible que  para la mayoría de los espectadores este sea un mito más.  Pero hay que saber que Lakhvosky ha publicado tan vez unos 15 libros explicando su visión de la biología que es radicalmente ajena a la oficial y ha sido tomado en serio por investigadores como Tom Bearden, Peter Lindemann, Bob Beck (le ha dedicado más de 20 años de investigación) y Marco Bishop. Incluso llegan a calificar su trabajo como biología no molecular. En castellano el único libro se llama El secreto de la vida, los demás libros están en francés. Entre estos L´Universion y Longevite han sido esclarecedores para mí. Es significativo que el gobierno francés patrocinó su labor por varios años. Trabajó en 6 hospitales de París entre ellos La Salpetriere.

Lakhovsky realizó diversos experimentos en animales sobre todo en cultivos de células, plantas de geranios, criaturas marinas, insectos y palomas mensajeras demostrando que las radiaciones son un importante medio  de comunicación para los seres vivos. Hoy cada vez tiene mas fuerza la idea de que las radiaciones EM y biofotones son el primer medio de comunicación celular (más eficaces, rápidas y económicas que los mediadores químicos, neurotransmisores y moléculas mensajeras.)

La idea fundamental de Lakhovsky radica en que los organismos vivos reciben y emite una gama específica de radiaciones en estado de salud y otra durante la enfermedad. Una infección por ejemplo, puede considerarse como una invasión de unas frecuencias EM ajenas de agentes patógenos que altera los patrones normales. 

Hoy esto está documentado por el trabajo sobre biofotones de Albert F. Popp.

Los organismos enfermos son sensibles a las gamas de frecuencias que se les impongan y reaccionan hacia el estado de salud.

La gama entre 750 K Hz y 3 Giga Hz contiene frecuencias capaces de modificar los patrones de vibración celular hacia el estado de salud.
El circuito es relativamente sencillo, (de eso se trata), y ha sido usado hasta el momento en Italia.
Yo no he tenido experiencia del uso de este dispositivo. Solo conozco por lo que he leído.
Este ámbito está apenas formándose. Habría mucho que decir. Es como un nuevo universo. 
Veremos que ocurre.


----------



## AlejandroFernandez (Jun 15, 2017)

Estoy haciendo una simulación de un generador de pulsos en Proteus 8. El circuito está en la imagen adjunta. 
Está alimentado por una fuente de 12 voltios.

Debo encontrar el pulso del cuarzo de 5 Mhz a la entrada y otra señal de 432 Hz en una salida.

Usando el Counter Timer, no encuentro ninguna frecuencia saliendo del cristal ni en las etapas posteriores. El voltímetro DC me muestra que el voltaje llega normalmente.

Alguien me puede decir que estoy haciendo mal.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ualquiera (Jun 15, 2017)

AlejandroFernandez dijo:


> Estoy haciendo una simulación de un generador de pulsos en Proteus 8. El circuito está en la imagen adjunta.
> Está alimentado por una fuente de 12 voltios.
> 
> Debo encontrar el pulso del cuarzo de 5 Mhz a la entrada y otra señal de 432 Hz en una salida.
> ...



Comprime y sube el archivo con la simulación para si poder ver que es lo que esta pasando


----------



## AlejandroFernandez (Jun 15, 2017)

Gracias ualquiera.

Adjunto el archivo del proyecto. Es este el que dices verdad?


----------



## ualquiera (Jun 16, 2017)

Creo que los cristales no tiene modelo simulabe así que no puedes usarlos así nomas como generadores de frecuencia, para eso tiene los generadores.
La parte de los divisores funciona con estas modificaciones pero la versión de Proteus que tengo es mas nueva así que no se si podrás visualizarlo.
Adjunto el archivo de todas formas.


----------



## AlejandroFernandez (Jun 18, 2017)

Veo que has solucionado el problema uaqluiera. Muchas gracias. Yo tengo una version anterior del Proteus y no he podido abrir el archivo. Estoy buscandolo. Me has ahorrado bastante tiempo de trabajo en la simulación. 

Te agradezco mucho.  

Has trabajado antes con bobinas de Tesla?


----------



## ualquiera (Jun 18, 2017)

AlejandroFernandez dijo:


> Veo que has solucionado el problema uaqluiera. Muchas gracias. Yo tengo una version anterior del Proteus y no he podido abrir el archivo. Estoy buscandolo. Me has ahorrado bastante tiempo de trabajo en la simulación.
> 
> Te agradezco mucho.
> 
> Has trabajado antes con bobinas de Tesla?



No para nada...solo algún CDI para algún motor pequeño o algún "pastor"(boyero) pero es lo mas cerca que he estado de la alta tensión. 
No me creo con la paciencia y prolijidad necesaria para hacer una bobina de semejante relación de vueltas prolijamente aisladas y separadas. La parte mecánica de toda estas cosas me "mata"(no gusta y no tengo habilidad).


----------



## AlejandroFernandez (Jun 18, 2017)

Ualquiera:

A mi me pasa lo mismo con el trabajo manual pero hoy en día la creación de una bobina de Tesla se simplifica haciendo un bobinador con un motor en desuso AC o DC. Yo uso uno AC (110 V) de un ventilador y un eje sostenido por balineras sobre las que gira un tubo de PVC. Yo uso un dimmer corriente para controlar el motor. El número de vueltas se determina por el producto del diámetro del alambre por la longitud del bobinado. Algunos le ponen un contador de vueltas que hacen con una calculadora. 

A mi me parece que la parte importante es la electrónica. Hay una etapa en que la salida de alta potencia se pone como realimentación en la entrada de un PLL generador de pulsos. Esto me parece sorprendente y peligroso. Yo creía que era un error pero ahora veo que todos lo hacen. Por eso quiero hacer la simulación para evitar un accidente.

La prueba del cristal de cuarzo me tenía desanimado. Creía que iba a ser el cuello de botella. 
Con tu ayuda se me ha facilitado. Gracias!


----------



## ualquiera (Jun 19, 2017)

AlejandroFernandez dijo:


> Ualquiera:
> 
> A mi me pasa lo mismo con el trabajo manual pero hoy en día la creación de una bobina de Tesla se simplifica haciendo un bobinador con un motor en desuso AC o DC. Yo uso uno AC (110 V) de un ventilador y un eje sostenido por balineras sobre las que gira un tubo de PVC. Yo uso un dimmer corriente para controlar el motor. El número de vueltas se determina por el producto del diámetro del alambre por la longitud del bobinado. Algunos le ponen un contador de vueltas que hacen con una calculadora.
> 
> ...



El PLL es un antiguo IC CD4046 y supongo que la entrada que te preocupa es la del pin Nº14 del mismo. 
Lo que vi en el documento pdf es solo una "antena de 20cm" de largo(sin contacto físico con la alta tensión) por lo que no hay problemas. También tiene un par de diodos 1N4148 que trabajarían como recordadores de la señal si esta supero los 0.7V.


----------



## AlejandroFernandez (Jun 19, 2017)

Es el pin 14 en el HEF4046. Como tu dices.  Mira en la parte de abajo a la derecha del circuito. Conectados a los secundarios de alta tensión hay 2 antenas saliendo de estas bobinas.

Esta es no realimentación de misma antena? Tengo idea que la realimentación es importante para la resonancia.

Hoy conseguí la última versión de Proteus y al correr la simulación nuevamente los 5 MHz entran al 4011 pero de él no sale nada. Al inicio me han salido un par de mensajes porque no encuentra las librerías ($MKRMISSING, $MKRORIGIN y $MKRLABEL). Corregí los directorios del System Setting pero no mejoró. No conozco mucho este Proteus.

Ualquiera : Con la reinstalación del programa ya encontró las librerías y la simulación volvió a funcionar. 

Pero la última etapa del 4011 después del potenciómetro de 100K no da ninguna salida.  Esto creo que modifica el tiempo de descarga de los 432 Hz (Duty) entre 50 y 100%.  
La señales llegan bien pero la salida permanece inactiva.
Será asunto de cambiar los valores de las resistencias?


----------



## ualquiera (Jun 20, 2017)

AlejandroFernandez dijo:


> Es el pin 14 en el HEF4046. Como tu dices.  Mira en la parte abajo a la derecha del circuito. Conectados a los secundarios de alta tensión hay 2 antenas saliendo de estas bobinas.
> 
> Esta es no realimentación de misma antena?
> 
> Tengo idea que la realimentación es importante para la resonancia.



Realmente no se pero no parece dado que dice expresamente hilo de 20cm. Que algo tenga la misma simbología no quiere decir que va en contacto directo...las dos son antenas pero distintas y el 4046 toma del "eter" por inducción a través del la antena el disparo de las bobinas de alta tensión, no por contacto directo.
En cuanto al resto de lo expresado de la simulación no se a que te refieres dado que aparentemente(dado que no soy un experto en el tema para afirmarlo) todo esta haciendo lo que se supone que hace.


----------



## Victorvander (Feb 2, 2018)

Hola Alejandro,  lograste construir el MWO ? Cuanto has gastado en Dolares aproximadamente? 
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 2, 2018)

AlejandroFernandez dijo:


> Ualquiera:
> 
> A mi me pasa lo mismo con el trabajo manual pero hoy en día la creación de una bobina de Tesla se simplifica haciendo un bobinador con un motor en desuso AC o DC...
> 
> ....A mi me parece que la parte importante es la electrónica. Hay una etapa en que la salida de alta potencia se pone como realimentación en la entrada de un PLL generador de pulsos. Esto me parece sorprendente y peligroso. Yo creía que era un error pero ahora veo que todos lo hacen. Por eso quiero hacer la simulación para evitar un accidente.



Eeeh, hola... NO, una bobina tesla no se hace asi de la nada, bobinar alambre sobre un tubo,,, tarde años para conseguir una misera chista,, era todo un derroche de energía por todos lados. Con el tiempo vas perfeccionando. Llegue a arcos de 50Cm y considere que es un hobbie muy caro. Hay dos cosas que tiene que aprender en este campo que serán tus grande enemigos la alta tensión y la alta frecuencia. (el factor climático lo veras mas adelante)

En cuanto la re-alimentación si lees y aprendes como esta constituido un Slayer-Exciter veras que que muchos equipos han utilizado esta etapa como control.

para finalizar te digo que todo tiene su gran importancia para que funcione bien e incluso cuando encuentres lo mejor algo va a fallar y quemaras mas componentes que en toda tu vida.  (si no lo sabre) 

saludos y exito en tu circuito.


----------



## AlejandroFernandez (Feb 2, 2018)

Calcular el costo de los componentes es dificil en mi caso porque he comprado varios de reemplazo en caso de que fallen. Principalmente los Mosfet, los diodos Schottky y los condensadores WIMA.  Yo considero que el monto de este circuito hecho sale en unos 300 dolares. Aqui en Colombia el costo puede ser el doble o más que en USA o en Europa.  Los costos de envío de la empresa Mouser o Ebay aquí son muy caros.

La alta frecuencia, por otra parte no permite usar materiales como madera o cartón. Para las barras de sostén y las tapas de los cilindros hay que usar Nylon o un plástico similar.

Hace unos día me he dado cuenta que ahora es posible mandar a hacer el circuito a una empresa china enviando un archivo Gerber. Los videos del profe García sobre este tema dicen que ha tenido  resultados muy buenos y unos costos muy bajos. Por eso estoy convirtiendolo a Gerber. Si alguien esté interesado le puedo enviar lo que llevo hecho en Proteus y la documentación del ingeniero Moreno que lo diseñó.  

Me gustó el Slayer Exciter. Es muy didáctico para entenderlo y hace todo con un solo transistor.


----------



## pipodatcom (Oct 5, 2019)

Hola Alejandro, como vas con este proyecto? El tema me interesa mucho.


----------



## Fito60 (Abr 14, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto. Alejandro he estado estudiandome todo lo que tiene que ver con Lakhovsky y lo encuentro muy interesante. He estudiafo a Rife y tienen puntos en comun. Utilice las frecuencias de Rife con excelentes resultados pero no pude evitar amargos desenlaces. De Lakhovsky me entere despues y desde entonces he estado investigando y me interesa mucho el tema. Dime como te va y que has logrado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2020)

*AlejandroFernandez *hace mas de *2 años* que no ingresa al foro, así que no esperen una pronta respuesta.


----------

